# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La Charla, ¿Escribirla antes?

## YaGo

Bien, resulta que presentando mi Incauto Tramposo para coger tablas en el manejo y demás, me doy cuenta de que la charla que le aplico es siempre la misma pero nunca es igual. Me explico:

Siempre digo que la carta del centro es la distinta y que es la que tienen que seguir, y todo eso repetido sin darme cuenta más veces de las que quisiera.

Bien, la pregunta en cuestión es ¿Cómo aprender/crear una charla para un juego?¿Debemos escribirla completa y recitarla? (Yo creo que esa no es la opción). ¿Tenemos que potenciar nuestra capacidad de improvisación y tener solo unos puntos que repetimos siempre en la charla, pero la temática la cambiamos a gusto y placer? (Tampoco creo que sea lo mejor), ¿O tenemos que tener en un papel qué debemos decir? (básicamente, es decir, en este pase hablo de las propiedades de las cartas, en este otro pase hago referencia a esa experiencia que me pasó y por qué pasa esto otro en este momento).

A ver si esto va a ser un coñazo...

Yo lo pregunto a ver que me comentáis.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Yo soy un gran seguidor del pensamiento que la charla debe ser escrita de principio a fin tal como la decimos al momento de actuar. Creo que al dominar lo que se dirá, cuando se dirá y como se dirá es escencial en la presentación. Al igual que los actores de teatro que se aprenden largos parlamentos y sin embargo, siempre suenan como si fuera la primera vez que lo dicen (exelente información puedes encontrar en los libros de Constantin Stanislvaski). Creo que esto, entre otras cosas, nos permite improvisar de manera adecuada y luego retomar el hilo de manera natural. Las inflexiones de voz, la calridad de lo que se dice, la expresión, el ritmo... todo es escencial. Mientras mejor estudiado lo tengas, mejor será para ti. En la comunicación lo más importante es que la recepción sea clara. Al tener memorizado que se dice y cuando, te da la oportunidad de lograr poner más atención a lo que pasa a tu alrededor. Soy bastante participe de tomar nota de que las reacciones de los espectadores después de presentarmey si estas sumido en que dirás o en la parte técnica pocas veces podras poner verdadera atención a lo que pasa en tu entorno. Obviamente este es mi punto de vista y varios autores lo avalan (últimamente si las cosas no las dice un experto creo que no son muy tomadas en cuenta). Por último y un dato bastante interesante es "adelantarte" a ciertas frases bastante típicas que suelen decir los espectadores y preparartes para ellas. Por ejemplo el típico "has desaparecer a mi mujer" (algo bastante lógico para el espectador, si realmente eres mago porque no ocupas tus poderes en algo que realmente sirva en vez de estar cambiando de color las cartas) si tienes preparadas una frase ingeniosa para ese tipo de situaciones logras tener incluso más control sobre la actuación. Mi humilde consejo amigo Yago, es que escribas tus charlas, en el libro de Ortiz encontrarás bastante acerca del tema en cuestión. Cita un ejemplo de René Lavand donde este decía que estuvo 3 meses estudiando "que" decir para la charla de un juego y 3 meses más estudiando "como" decirlo.... Por algo será...
Saludos

----------


## magomago

Completamente de acuerdo con Christian,vamos a empezar por partes:

*¿Cómo aprender/crear una charla para un juego?*
Pues esa es una buena pregunta,quizas leyendo mucho,no cosas de magia,sino cualquier otra cosa,cuentos,leyendas,libros sobre como escribir y tecnicas de escritura,etc.(Esto ya lo puse en otro post).Anota en una libreta cosas que interesen Musica,amor ,fantasmas,mosquitos de la pradera ,vodoo ,en definitiva cosas que vayan con tu personalidad e intenta adaptar algun juego a esa charla,o si puedes escribes varias charlas intenta aplicarlas todas para hacer el juego de una u otra forma segun sea la situacion o el publico.

*¿Debemos escribirla completa y recitarla?* 
En mi opinion creo que si,para al menos tener una estructura de la charla acorde con el juego,porque si sabes de que va a tratar la charla,pero no la has ensyado repitiendola muchas veces cuando hagas el juego te olvidaras seguramente de muchas cosas y el juego no quedara redondo.

*¿Tenemos que potenciar nuestra capacidad de improvisación y tener solo unos puntos que repetimos siempre en la charla, pero la temática la cambiamos a gusto y placer?*

Como dice Christian creo que tenemos que hacer que lo preparado parezca improvisado,y lo que improvisamos tambien lo tenemos que tener preparado.A veces no queda mas remedio que la improvisacion pura y dura,pero hay que intentar evitarla a toda costa. Te imaginarias a un manipulador improvisando?.Los manipuladores realizan sus manipulaciones en combinacion con la musica.Pues en la magia hablada nuestra voz es la musica.Que te crees que la cara de asombro de Fred Kaps no estaba superensayada cuando le salia sal de la mano sin parar?,que lo improvisaba?,pues no,todo estaba calculado y coordinado al milimetro.

*¿O tenemos que tener en un papel qué debemos decir? (básicamente, es decir, en este pase hablo de las propiedades de las cartas, en este otro pase hago referencia a esa experiencia que me pasó y por qué pasa esto otro en este momento).* 
Esto es una posibilidad,pero sinceramente prefiero saber lo que decir de cabo a rabo del juego para asi tener las minimas sorpresas posibles.

Bueno esta es mi opinion claro ,porque quizas me repita un poco y Christian Bustos en el que estoy de acuerdo un 100% lo haya dicho todo.Un juego se compone de muchas variables,tienes que intentar controlar el mayor numero de variables,porque si no la ecuacion tendra una solucion mas dificil.

----------


## Felipe

Hasta ahora estoy siguiendo dos sistemas:

1. En un cuaderno anoto todo lo que se me ocurre sobre juegos que he leído, visto o me han enseñado, desde notas para la charla hasta el desarrollo del juego y las técnicas que hay que emplear. Pero no dejan de ser notas "en sucio".

2. Para algunos juegos (aunque me gustaría hacerlo para todos, pero no tengo tiempo) creo un documento en Word que tiene una tabla con 3 columnas de forma que cada momento de la charla vaya acompañada de la técnica y de los comentarios, de forma que las 3 columnas vayan emparejadas. En la primera pongo la charla enterita; en la segunda todos los movimientos que hay que hacer; y en la tercera anécdotas o situaciones que me han pasado mientras los he presentado (para ser sinceros pocas pues no los he realizado muchas veces).

Estoy abierto a sugerencias u otros métodos que podáis utilizar

----------


## teje00

yo no se lo que es mejor, pero te cuento mi sistema, y me va bien.

Yo busco un efecto que me guste y lo preparo técnicamente, los pases.
Después busco un tema que puede adaptar al efecto y construyo la charla.

La charla me cuesta más escribirla-acabarla que dominar el juego técnicamente, con eso te lo digo todo. Escribo una charla, la pruebo yo sólo, me grabo, lo veo y digo: esto ahí no queda bien, lo voy a cambiar por esto, o tengo una coletilla que estoy usando sin control o yo qué se.

La cuestión es que me cuesta mucho tiempo dar con la charla definitiva. Pero no aprendo esa charla definitiva de pe a pa, sino que de mi charla extraigo los momentos importantes, las pausas importantes, las entonaciones y gestos importantes y eso es lo que me aprendo al dedillo, digamos que aprendo la estructura y lo sustantivo, el resto me va saliendo de forma improvisada, pero sólo dejo a la improvisación cuestiones secundarias o terciarias...

----------


## Gabi

Todo el que ha actuado concierta frecuencia durante un tiempo prolongado (mi caso en el café teatro Llantiol) sabe que la charla (o versación), más o menos estudiada, preparada o improvisada, actuación tras actuación, se va interiorizando hasta formar un todo con el juego, momento en el que te puedes distanciar y atender con todos los sentidos a las particularidades y circunstancias de cada actuación, atesorando todo aquello que pueda mejorar el juego.

De todos modos hay dos dimensiones en la charla que no pueden perderse de vista y que trabajan al unísono: la que cumple funciones de cobertura  y la que cumple funciones dramáticas. (Recordar a Ascanio.)

En el Incauto Bribon se produce, por ejemplo, misdirection temática, cuando al dejar las primeras cartas cambiadas, aludes a que éstas no han de tocar la carta distinta, prescindiendo de insistir sobre la identidad de las mismas. Vendría a ser una forma de idea obnubilante. Al mismo tiempo sirve para dramatizar la situación, dado que el contexto del juego otorga especial importancia a esa carta que ¡todos saben! o han de saber que va a ser cambiada, mejor "trampeada", por el mago-jugador de ventaja.

En esta dimensión dramática los conocimientos suelen ser muy primarios, por lo que tendemos a conformarnos con charlas poco trabajadas y que tienden de forma excesiva a la descripción de los hechos o acciones bajo la excusa de pretender una gran claridad en la exposición del juego.

Cualquier lectura de manuales sobre narrativa, teatro o cine puede aportar material muy interesante sobre el que cimentar de forma más consciente y con intenciones más consolidadas nuestras charlas, pues la versación así como la gestualidad son, generalmente, los dos lenguajes básicos de cualquier juego.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Yo soy un gran seguidor del pensamiento que la charla debe ser escrita de principio a fin tal como la decimos al momento de actuar. Creo que al dominar lo que se dirá, cuando se dirá y como se dirá es escencial en la presentación. Al igual que los actores de teatro que se aprenden largos parlamentos y sin embargo, siempre suenan como si fuera la primera vez que lo dicen (exelente información puedes encontrar en los libros de Constantin Stanislvaski). Creo que esto, entre otras cosas, nos permite improvisar de manera adecuada y luego retomar el hilo de manera natural. Las inflexiones de voz, la calridad de lo que se dice, la expresión, el ritmo... todo es escencial. Mientras mejor estudiado lo tengas, mejor será para ti. En la comunicación lo más importante es que la recepción sea clara. Al tener memorizado que se dice y cuando, te da la oportunidad de lograr poner más atención a lo que pasa a tu alrededor. Soy bastante participe de tomar nota de que las reacciones de los espectadores después de presentarmey si estas sumido en que dirás o en la parte técnica pocas veces podras poner verdadera atención a lo que pasa en tu entorno. Obviamente este es mi punto de vista y varios autores lo avalan (últimamente si las cosas no las dice un experto creo que no son muy tomadas en cuenta). Por último y un dato bastante interesante es "adelantarte" a ciertas frases bastante típicas que suelen decir los espectadores y preparartes para ellas. Por ejemplo el típico "has desaparecer a mi mujer" (algo bastante lógico para el espectador, si realmente eres mago porque no ocupas tus poderes en algo que realmente sirva en vez de estar cambiando de color las cartas) si tienes preparadas una frase ingeniosa para ese tipo de situaciones logras tener incluso más control sobre la actuación. Mi humilde consejo amigo Yago, es que escribas tus charlas, en el libro de Ortiz encontrarás bastante acerca del tema en cuestión. Cita un ejemplo de René Lavand donde este decía que estuvo 3 meses estudiando "que" decir para la charla de un juego y 3 meses más estudiando "como" decirlo.... Por algo será...
> Saludos


Yo ya te di mi opinión Yago, que como ves (y para una vez Christian) coincide con la de Christian Bustos. Eso sí, yo soy algo más partidario de no memorizarla, sino de "sabersela", haberla escrito, estudiado profundamente etc... Pero no memorizada.

El por qué ya lo expliqué, lo explico aquí para Christian que es a quien más se acerca mi opinión, y por si le interesa. Bajo mi punto de vista, o al menos a mi me pasa, cuando tengo algo memorizado de pé a pá, tiendo (y en mi círculo veo la tendencia) a recitarla casi, por mucho que la intento hacer sonar espontanea o natural, no lo consigo. Cuando la analizo, escribo y leo algunas veces, sé la parte troncal de la charla, muchisimos detalles, pero siempre van dichos con palabras distintas. Improviso un pelín si quieres llamarlo así, pero me hace estar más comunicativo con el público. No les cuento una historia, directamente suena a algo que surge y de lo que hablo con espontaneidad.

No sé que punto será el más correcto, pero pienso que el intermedio entre improvisar y hacer algo memorizado es la improvisación preparada. Es decir, bajo mi punto de vista, no hay una mejor improvisación que la que se prepara. Le doy alas a la espontaneidad, incluso al cambio de tema si veo que la situación lo requiere, pero tengo ese "arma" que es mi charla escrita y trabajada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Quizás eso de "memorizada" suene muy a paquete, a poco espóntanea. Quizás fue una mala elección de palabra. Con esto no estoy diciendo que yo no memorice mis charlas (cosa que hago con cada juego como anteriormente mencione) sino que, como muchos de ustedes han de saber, hay veces que hay que "adecuar" las charlas para lograr el efecto deseado. Por ejemplo (y aquí voy al término mal utilizado)  si te ves en la necesidad de acortar la charla, por situaciones fortuitas o porque te presentas en un lugar donde el sonido de fondo es muy alto o demasés, si te "memorizas" la charla de punta a cabo quizás tengas problemas para saltarte de A a C de la charla sin titubear (al saltarse B) a lo que voy es que quizás la palabra "saber" es más adecuada que "memorizar" (Al "saberte" la charla, no tendrás ningún problema de lograr el salto). El problema que tienes MjjMarkos de que la charla no te suena a espontánea, es un problema que a mi no me ocurrió quizás porque tuve instrucción teatral en la que nos obligaban a improvisar, grabar nuestra improvisación y presentarla luego como si fuera la primera vez. Eso al fin y al cabo te mentaliza a que cada vez que presentes algo "memorizado" suene de lo más espontáneo y natural. No es como lo digas, es como lo comunicas, el lenguaje corporal juega mucho a favor. Como menciona magomago es cosa de ver el video de Kaps de la sal y ver la cara de "no se que pasa" al ver como cae y cae la sal de su mano. Vuelvo a mencionar a COnstantin Stanislavski, leyendo sus libros encuentras bastantes formas de estructurar tu personaje, no como personaje en si, sino más bien como un ser humanos cualquiera. Ufff, peliaguda forma de explicar. Entonces, vamos por partes, no quito nada de lo dicho, solo me gustaría sustituir la palabra memorizar por saber. Ahora me doy cuenta de lo inmovilizante que suena el término. Lo bueno es que todos comprendieron bien a lo que me refería. Aunque, insisto, a mi gusto y por mi manera de ver las cosas. Creo que hacer un guión y "saberselo" de punta a cabo, es demasiado muy bueno para dar mayor calibre a nuestras presentaciones.
Saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

Pues yo también "memorizo" la charla y hasta ahora no me va mal. Creo que si vas con una charla memorizada todo es más sencillo, siempre y cuando esta charla sea dinamica y sepas adaptarla a las circustancias que surgan.

Yago, tengo por ahi un desarrollo que hice hace algún tiempo del juego Triple Coincidencia que incluye la charla que utilizo, si puedo la subo al foro.

----------


## to

Voya imprimir el post y luego doy mi opinión. 
Esto está interesante

Saludos

----------


## Felipe

Creo que la charla es bueno memorizarla, pero no recitarla. Si la memorizas te da seguridad pero te obliga a ir pensando para decirla tal y como la has memorizado. Ocurre igual que con los estudios. Es más interesante poder decir lo mismo que has estudiado, pero con otras palabras (siempre que no tengas que andar pensando en buscar palabras que sustituyan a las que has memorizado).

Me vienen a la cabeza los monológos del programa "El club de la comedia". Estaban bien pero la mayor parte de las veces se recitaban. Pienso que eso les hacía perder un poco de frescura.

Otro ejemplo: cuando doy clases a mis compañeros de trabajo llevo la clase estudiada y preparada, pero no para recitarla. No queda bien.

Si tienes muy claro cuál es la parte troncal (como dice MJJ) y el resto de cosas que le acompañan, tendrás más soltura. Yo siempre lo he asimilado con un esqueleto al que luego hay que ir añadiéndole los órganos vitales, los músculos, etc. hasta llegar a los mínimos detalles, como puede ser la piel y las uñas.

Así es como siempre he estudiado y así es como estudio un juego. Pero a la hora de contar un juego, me gusta la improvisación basada en el estudio.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Mi linea va más con la de Felipe. Evidentemente Chritian, se puede, y en mi caso particular, siempre se puede conseguir que suene espontanea. Es muy dificil que por mi forma de hacer magia (muy dicharachera, muy estriónica) no me suene algo espontaneo. 

Pero siempre he comprobado que para mi, es mucho más fácil saber la parte troncal y detalles, aunque no memorizada al completo, que sabermela completa de cabo a rabo. Sencillamente porque estoy perfectamente preparado para intervenciones espontaneas. Y sabiendola de memoria, poquitos son los que pueden responder a ese tipo de intervenciones.

Supongo que ambos estamos de acuerdo pero diferimos en la profundidad con la que nos sabemos la charla, o quzás en la definición de esa profundidad. Porque yo también reconozco que hay charlas que me las sé de cabo a rabo. Pero no por sabermelas de memoria, sino de sabermelas muy bien, y luego, presentarlas.

A parte de que he visto en más de una ocasión entre la gente, que se saben de memoria la charla y si tienen que acortarla, lo hacen mal, porque cortar algo que te sabes de memoria de sopetón, suele traer luego inestabilidades en la charla, como puede ser que te refieras a un detalle que por cortado, no ha aparecido en todo el tiempo.

A mi juicio, la forma en que yo trabajo la charla es más profunda. No es de memoria, sino, analizarla, saber cuales son sus puntos fundamentales, los que nunca se pueden dejar atrás. Que frases son claves, y que frases no son claves, etc, etc, etc...

Quizás nos estemos refiriendo a lo mismo.

Mi postura casi se podría resumir en lo que dice Gabi en un parrafo:




> Todo el que ha actuado concierta frecuencia durante un tiempo prolongado (mi caso en el café teatro Llantiol) sabe que la charla (o versación), más o menos estudiada, preparada o improvisada, actuación tras actuación, se va interiorizando hasta formar un todo con el juego, momento en el que te puedes distanciar y atender con todos los sentidos a las particularidades y circunstancias de cada actuación, atesorando todo aquello que pueda mejorar el juego.


Eso.

----------


## Gabi

Recuerdo una de aquellas experiencias que marcan el aprendizaje de un mago, una gran lección en vivo del arte no de improvisar, sino de dotar de "vida" presente, inmediata una actuación, logrando que la misma sea para los espectadores única e irrepetible.

Ya Ascanio hablaba de que "no parezca aprendido", del nadador experto que deja una fina estela en su recorrido, sin chapoteo, provocando con todo ello la sensación para el que mira de verlo por primera vez.

El protagonista de aquella gran lección fue Juan Tamarizel la primera noche que tuve la oportunidad de verle actuar en el café teatro Llantiol. Aficionado primerizo, vivi una noche única, increíble y maravillosa. Ese ver por primera vez, en mi caso, era literal.

Pues bien, la segunda noche seguida que fuí a verle experimenté el más prolongado "deja vu" que pueda imaginarse. La actuación-representación de Tamariz fue "exactamente igual", tanto que las diferencias inevitables de todo acto pasaron inadvertidas.

Imaginaos mi situación emocional: por un lado experimentar de nuevo lo vivido la noche anterior como algo único,  pero con la particularidad de que ahora se mezclaba la vivencia emocional con el recuerdo intelectual de la noche anterior.

Creo que esta es la meta que se sustenta en el lenguaje verbal y gestual que acompaña a cada acto. conseguir que siempre parezca que se hace por primera vez.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

_A parte de que he visto en más de una ocasión entre la gente, que se saben de memoria la charla y si tienen que acortarla, lo hacen mal, porque cortar algo que te sabes de memoria de sopetón, suele traer luego inestabilidades en la charla, como puede ser que te refieras a un detalle que por cortado, no ha aparecido en todo el tiempo._

Exactemente MjjMarkos por eso es que note lo inmovilizante del termino "memorizar". Muchas veces me ha tocado ser testigo de aficionados que le sucede lo mismo. Por eso es importante rescatar que al crear la charla hay que "destacar" las partes troncales del mismo, por si nos vemos en situaciones donde debemos "recortar" la charla, no tengamos mayor problema en saber lo que realmente es "impresindible" para el efecto mágico. Por ejemplo Xavi Z nos mostró como elaboró la charla para "triple coincidencia" obviamente, desde el punto de vista que lo veo, Xavi Z elaboró esa charla para situaciones "óptimas" (me refiero a situaciones controladas respecto al sonido de fondo y demáses) me gustaría creer, y creo que así es, que Xavi Z tiene bastante claro que si la situacion lo amerita esa charla ha de ser recortada, por lo mismo el ha de tener claro que es lo realmente impresindible y troncal de la misma. Por ejemplo tengo unos videos de René Lavand realizando "No se puede hacer más lento" en 2 cadenas televisivas. En ambas sufrí un "deja vú" como menciono Gabi, pero luego , mese más tarde, vi a René en un video donde realizaba el mismo efecto en situaciones "no tán óptimas", te puedo decir que la charla vario en varios puntos, pero sin embargo, sonaba tan mágica y poética como solo René sabe hacerlo. Bueno espero no haber sido redundante.
Saludos

----------


## hansoldragon

La charla esta bien escribirla, aunque hay cosas que son automaticas en los juegos, por ejemplo "y ahora coge una carta". La cosa esta en ver que cosas te interesan que se repitan (chistes, bromas). Tambien tienes que tener en cuenta que al estar interactuando con una persona tienes que tener en cuenta que la improvisacion es importante. Puedes preparte las posibles respuestas del espectador, pero tambien esta bien que le des algo de imaginacion mientras actuas.

----------


## Pantokrator

Yo pienso que lo mejor es tener algo preconcebido. Me explico. Llevo bastantes años como vendedor en una tienda. Cuando la gente me pregunta por algo en concreto ..hummmmmmmmm una tele??  :D . Tengo una charla especifica para ese producto, para vender lo que yo quiero. Esas charlas se repiten a lo largo de tantos dias, meses, años que al final las adoptas como "maneras de vender". Aunque lo que estas haciendo en realidad es adoptar la forma que mejor resultado te de. En la magia creo que es lo mismo. Tienes que buscar que historia es la que se te adapta a ti al 100% para cada juego. No creo que haga falta escribirlo, pero si repetirlo hasta la saciedad, grabarte, visionarte, ver fallos, pulirlos. No hace falta decir lo mismo, pero si saber en que puntos hablar mas fuerte, gritar ,,susurrar o simplemente...... estar callado.


  Salu2

----------


## SANTONJA

La versación es necesaria tenerla escrita ya nos ayudará para seguir el guión de la Presentación. Pero también debe ser improvisada cuando interactuamos con los espectadores.

----------


## Martin Almada

Tal vez, mas que tenr un guion como en una obra teatral, mis libretos" son mas bien por escenas. Es decir, cada parrafo, me deja en claro que idea quiero expresar y que acciones (tanto ocultas como las que el publico ve) debo ejecutar. No obstante, creo que es fundamental que sepamos hablar, como decia ahi el hermano chileno (no recuerdo el nombre al leer su comentario) que podamos dar un mensaje claro. Un escritor argentino Umberto Ecco, define un nuevo sistema de recepcion y emision de los mensajes. aparte de un emisor, receptor y ruidos en la comunicacion, él habla de UN RECEPTOR SUBJETIVO Y ¡UN EMISOR SUBJETIVO. Lo que quiero (quiere) decir, es que ademas de lo uqe YO DIGO, importa como RECIBE E INTERPRETA EL OTRO lo que yo estoy diciendo. Otro aporte mas, interesantisimos algunos post!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Cuando se llega a ciertos niveles, la preparaciín de un juego o rutina no se limita al ensayo con el espejo. Hay que sentarse a pensar qué se dice, porqué, cuándo, cómo, y otras muchas variables. La improvisación es algo que debería evitarse en la medida de lo posible. Lo mejor, y esto es lo que dicen todos los profesionales, es escribir la charla y memoriarla hasta que sea automática. Sólo entonces es cuando de verdad podrías improvisar mientras realizas el juego.

Es un verdadero COÑAZO sentarse a hacer esas cosas. Yo lo ABORREZCO, pero los juegos lo agradecen. El sentarse a meditar el por qué de las cosas siempre repercute en beneficio del juego. Hay veces que simplemente metemos un gag porque es gracioso, pero destruye el suspense que haya podido crear la rutina que tenemos entre manos, y nos damos cuenta al meditar sobre ello. O quiá descubrimos que empleando un gag al dar a mezclar al espectador, este recuerda mejor que sí que mezcló él la baraja...

Mejor escribir. Y luego, improvisar.

Un saludo.

----------


## Martin Almada

Claro. Joaquin ayala dijo una vez que el momento donde el acto esta puesto a punto y podes improvisar bien es cuando etas cansado y aburrido de hacerlo, ahi te sale "el artista, el personaje"

----------


## correka

Yo particularmente prefiero escribirme el texto y aprendermelo, es mejor tener un guión y no dejar mucho a la improvisación ya que puede haber momentos de silencio que es lo peor que te puede pasar. Cuando te conoces perfectamente tu charla y guión puedes entrar a cambiar sobre la marcha y de forma natural la charla, bromas, etc...

----------


## magic-carlos

Totalmente de acuerdo en que escribir la charla antes y memorizarla ayuda a que el juego termine con éxito y guste mas a los espectadores. 

Además tiene la ventaja de que como te lo tienes todo sabido y te sale casi sin pensar el miedo escénico disminuye bastante. 

Yo personalmente llevo muy poco con la magia (unos mesecillos) y me estoy dando cuenta de estas cosas poco a poco ya que hasta ahora casi nunca he escrito la presentación y eso a sido la causa de tiempos muertos, muletillas etc...

Un saludo! 8-)

----------


## dreaigon

yo pienso ke lo mejro es graberse recitandola en una grabadora o realizar la rutina delante d euna camraa de video, asi ademas pode3mos preacticar la subidas y bajadas de voz como explica juan tamariz en su libro los 5 puntros magicos, un gran libro ke recomirendo a tod el mundo

----------


## ExTrEm0

En mi opinión hay que tener una idea de la historia que vas a contar, si quieres puedes escribirla y leerla un par de veces, pero no creo que tampoco haya que estudiarla de Pe a Pa. Simplemente ver como es la historia y tal, y luego ya adaptarla a lo que ocurra cuando hagas el efecto.

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Yo soy un gran seguidor del pensamiento que la charla debe ser escrita de principio a fin tal como la decimos al momento de actuar. Creo que al dominar lo que se dirá, cuando se dirá y como se dirá es escencial en la presentación.


 No estoy nada deacuerdo... en mi opinion hacer un juego es como contar un cuento... cuantas personas en el mundo conocen el cuento de caperucita roja? millones... pero no todas las personas cuentan el mismo cuento palabra por palabra .

Creo haber mencionado ya un seminario de cuentacuentos al que asisti hace poco... el profesor que lo impartia insistio mucho en ese aspecto, que una misma historia no debe ser contada de la misma manera siempre, o perderas la esencia de la historia para convertirla en una cinta de audio sin espiritu.
 mi opcion? conoces el truco, conoces el impacto que deseas , lo has visto antes y conoces la historia a contar, sencillamente cuentala como mejor te venga... no todos los publicos son iguales y no todos aceptaran la chachara de igual manera.

 Un rotundo NO a aprenderse d memoria las presentaciones  :Smile1: 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Pues discrepo completamente de tu opinión Asdepic4s, pero no por eso no la respeto. Formas distintas de ver la magia solamente. Fundamento mi opinión a partir de diversas lecturas, charlas, y experiencia personal. He visto bastante magia y puedo decir con bastante sinceridad lo fácil que es reconocer a un mago que ha ensayado su charla (voy a abocarme solamente a la charla) de quién no. Y es fácil. Dices que todos conocen la caperucita roja pero nadie cuenta la caperucita roja igual palabra por palabra. ¿Acaso dije eso en algun momento, o lo di a entender de manera indirecta? Si fué así me autocensuro. Te ejemplificaré de la misma manera. Si le pasamos exactamente el mismo juego a René Lavand, Juan Tamariz o Juan Perez, siendo exactamente el mismo juego, jamás lo sentiras de la misma manera por la personalidad de los magos, por el estilo de cada uno. Prueba lo que dice Gabi, anda a ver la presnetación de algun mago profesional donde vivas y se parte del Deja vú. Si no puedes busca en la red algun video de Rene Lavand realizando no se puede hacer mas lento, en distintos programas, distintos países incluso y se parte del deja vú. ¿Como dejar de lado una parte tan importante (y se nota que tu sabes la importancia de la misma por tu interés en los cuentacuentos) y troncal de una presentacion? No hay que dejar cosas al azar, la única forma de poder manejar la tensión y la atención del respetable, aparte poder improvisar y poder poner atención a lo que sucede alrededor para hacer la sesión mucho más dinámica, es dejando la menor cantidad de cosas posibles al azar. Aprenderse la charla de rabo a cabo no implica recitarla de sopetón y que suene memorizada, de hecho uno la ensaya tanto que ya pasa a ser parte de uno. No sé, lo mejor es que lo pruebes, muchos de los que han respondido a este post llevan bastante años en esto... algo han de saber. Bueno, eso... 
Saludos

----------


## Martin Almada

Juan tamariz ha dicho (al menos se lo he escuchado a el) que hay que practicar hasta que parezca improvisado. Alguna vez alguno vio que rene lavand improvise? Y los "gags de copperfierld" Vamos, la improvisacion puede servir y eso esta muy bien, pero una cosa es improvisar al contar caperucita (que ya sabemos lo importante del cuento) y otra es la magia, donde cada detalle debe estar cuidado para qu el espoectador no se confunda. Debemos hacerle la tarea de entender nuestra magia, mas facil. Improvisando, solo podremos ir pegando saltos, un buen estudio (de charla y movimientos/acciones) nos llevan a realizar un pequeño milagrito, dE LA OTRA MANERA, UN qUE HIJO DE PUTA, es rápido, eh.
ABSOLUTA RECOMENDACION: leer la via magica!!!

----------


## cyberpaquito

En relación con lo que se está hablando tengo un mensaje que escribió NEMESIS titulado "PROPUESTA DEL ESTUDIO DEL EFECTO MAGICO" que creo que puede venir muy al caso en un foro dedicado a la teoría.

"http://www.magiapotagia.com/about5441.html&highlight=propuesta+del+estudio+del+efecto+m%C1gic  o"

En cualquier caso creo que puede ser un buen apunte

Salud y magia

----------


## magomago

> Un rotundo NO a aprenderse d memoria las presentaciones


Bueno es tu opinion evidentemente, pero te daras cuenta que en la buena magia todo tiene que ser ensayado hasta la saciedad,luego puede haber siempre ocasion para improvisar,pero la improvisación pienso que tiene que ser una parte mínima del juego.Si por ejemplo algun espectador hace algun comentario pues puedes improvisar algo,darle protagonismo o hacer lo que quieras.
Pero a partir de un determinado momento , todo tiene que estar ensayado y no solo la charla,sino los gestos,las miradas,etc,etc,si no el juego puede quedarte chapucero y no conseguir ni un 10% del efecto que consiguen los grandes magos con dicho juego.
Como han dicho por aqui lo dificil es que te resulte natural e improvisado lo que has estado ensayando hasta la saciedad,pero si te fijas en la mayoria de las artes hay muy poco espacio para la improvisacion.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos a ver... que siempre andáis igual... empezáis discutiendo  y acabáis a tortas  Unos que si sí , otros que no ...

Hacedme caso (es una orden ). Las charlas HAY que escribirlas y aprendérselas de memoria . Y hay que hacerlo, precisamente, para estar de acuerdo con lo que todos queréis expresar.

Tener perfectamente aprendida una charla no implica repetirla siemrpe como un loro . Sin embargo, tiene muchas ventajas. La primera es que te encuentras, os lo aseguro, muy seguro de ti mismo y, digamos, muy fuerte ante el público. Sabes que si son unos muermos les puedes soltar el rollo y todo va como la seda. No tienes que pararte a pensar qué decir en cada momento sobre un guión apenas hilvanado, porque todo lo tienes perfectamente calculado.

Y cuando te encuentras frente a un público más entregado o más enrrollado o, incluso, más puñetero, el tener perfectamente dominada tu charla te hace saber, subliminalmente, en qué punto de la rutina te encuentras en cada momento. Acaba siendo como un reloj biológico, como el marca pasos del músico, como un ritmo marcado en segundo plano que te permite improvisar con soltura, sabiendo retomar el hilo principal en cada momento.

En magia, las cosas nunca son blancas o negras. La mayoría de las veces todos tenemos la razón.. o, al menos, una parte de ella.

El buen malabarista ensaya su rutina una y mil veces hasta hacerla sin pensar. De esa forma, cuando el público está entregado es capaz de añadir florituras algo improvisadas a su número, porque sabe que retoma cuando quiere donde lo dejó y su cuerpo sigue moviéndose casi instintivamente. 

Al final, la rutina aprendida, la presentación conocida hasta la saciedad, acaba convirtiéndose en un simple hilo argumental porque la experiencia frente al público la ha ido enriqueciendo de tal manera que, de forma veloz, acabas reproduciendo las variaciones que hiciste en tal o cual otras funciones con un público parecido. Llega a convertirse en el armazón sobre el que cada día construyes la misma casa pero con los ladrillos que has ido fabricándote en cada actuación.

EEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! ¡Que estoy hablando! ¿Porqué os habéis quedado todos así ?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo solo me he quedado dormido, perdón. :mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Judas!

----------


## jose ALBERTO

YO CREO QE SE DEBERIA DE TENER UNA CHARLA BASE DE POCAS PALABRAS Y LUEGO IMPROBISAR UN POCO.SI TIENES UN POCO DE IMAGINACION CREO QE TE SALDRA MUY BIEN SI NO TIENES MUCHA IMAGINACION (AUNQE YO CREO QE SI LA TIENES) PRACTICA UN POCO ANTES DE HACERLO.
NO SOLO HAY QE PRACTICAR EL TRUCO SI NO TAMBIEN LOS  COMENTARIOS.
UN SALUDO

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

José Alberto:

Varias puntualizaciones:

1.- Agradezco que grites (escribir en mayúsculas) para despertar a los que se durmieron leyendo mi comentario. Ahora que están despiertos ya puedes escribir en minúsculas, como indican las normas del foro que te invito a leer.   :Lol:  

2.- Modestamente creo que te equivocas. Para improvisar hay que tener muchas, pero muchas muchas tablas. Sé de lo que hablo. He dirigido y presentado un programa de radio durante 20 años y en ocasiones he tenido que salir en antena sin guión. Hora y media hablando de cine sin nada preparado, pero con muchos conocimientos y un guión apenas esbozado. Te aseguro que no es fácil. Y ten en cuenta que en la radio puedes poner un poco de música y preparar algo que decir mientras suena. En magia no, en magia tienes a la gente delante y si improvisas sin tener muchas tablas tienes un elevadísimo porcentaje de posibilidades de entrar en bucle. Esto es, empezar a escucharte a ti mismo con lo que te entran los nervios y la inseguridad, empiezas a pensar 'qué estoy contando' en lugar de pensar en lo que vas a contar, con lo que pierdes el hilo y quedas como un auténtico patán. Porque en magia no tienes el colchón de la música. 

3.- La afiramción 'si no tienes, practica un poco antes de hacerlo...' ufffff. Mal, mal, mal... Si pretendes dedicarte a la magia 'practicando un poco antes' vas de culo. Decir que hay que practicar mucho es quedarse muy corto. Necesitas cientos de horas de práctica para hacerlo medianamente bien. 

4.- Dices bien cuando dices que no sólo hay que practicar la rutina (la parte técnica) sino también los comentarios (en realidad son una parte tanto o más importante que la técnica dentro de la rutina) pero, insisto, hay que practicar mucho.

5.- La imaginación no lo es todo. Yo tengo una imaginación desbocada pero.. no todo lo que soy capaz de imaginar encaja bien con la magia. No se puede 'soltar cualquier chorrada' en medio de la rutina. Las palabras son los peldaños que forman la escalera que lleva la rutina a su climax. Si no los pones bien te pegas el castañazo. Sí, con imaginación serás capaz de construir una estupenda escalera, pero no puedes hacerlo alegremente.

----------


## si66

Asi es O´Malley, coincido con vos. Creo que se necesita muchisima magia para llevar adelante un show, sin practica.
Para realizar un show, un mago que lo viene haciendo hace años (por lo cual lo debe conocer) asi todo lo ensaya mucho nates de hacerlo.
La práctica es fundamental en la magia.

----------


## ign

Recuerdo un mensaje que escribió hace tiempo un forero. En él decía que vió 2 pases seguidos de Tamariz, en los cuales se repetían los juegos, la charla e incluso los chistes.
¿Qué nos dice esto? Que si los grandes maestros estudian todo al milímetro, ése es el camino que nosotros deberíamos intentar seguir, es decir, tratar de llevar preparado el 99,9 % de la rutina, intentar reducir el margen dejado a la improvisación. Por supuesto, reitero lo que ya se ha dicho aquí: llevar una charla preparada y estudiada, no significa que haya que ser monótono y aburrido.
En los juegos que realizo, se nota bastante diferencia entre un juego en el que no llevo la charla al milímetro y hay ciertas cosas que varío cada vez, y otro en el que tengo una charla preparada en su totalidad. No hace falta decir que ganan muchísimo más los juegos del segundo caso que expongo.

----------


## nick63nick

Yo siempre acostumbro a ensayar delante de un espejo y/o a grabarme mientras ensayo todo el show/rutina.

Y siempre, siempre, lo hago diciendo exactamente lo mismo, no parto de un guión escrito, pero si que tengo siempre un mismo guión sobre el que trabajar. Por lo tanto creo que es fundamental ensayar conjuntamente la técnica y la charla que tengas preparada.

Como bien coméntais, para improvisar se necesitan muchísimas tablas y no es nada facil, meter una improvisación sobre una rutina que no tengas preparada. 

En mi caso, como os comento, yo ensayo siempre todas las rutinas, tal cual las presento y con la charla que tengo para ellas, además mi mujer sale conmigo de partenaire y esto implica también que en los ensayos estemos los 2, pues en las charlas hay momentos que ella también interviene.

Para mi, IMPROVISACION.....NUNCA!!!!!, mejor todo ensayado, ensayado y ensayado, con todo y con eso, alguna que otra vez y sobre todo en rutinas que tengas que sacar a alguien del público, alguna vez que otra te ves obligado a realizar alguna que otra pequeña "improvisación" sobre tu guión, pero desde luego si lo llevas preparado, más facil te será volver al hilo y no perder el sentido de la charla y rutina.

Saludos.

----------


## zarkov

Voy a decir quizás una barbaridad.
Creo que la improvisación como tal no existe.
En mi opinión la improvisación se puede producir partiendo de unos conocimientos o bagaje previo. La capacidad de ensamblar en un momento determinado estos conocimientos o paquetes, por llamarlos de alguna manera, es lo que se conoce como improvisación. Realmente es un apartarse del guión establecido pero recreando un nuevo guión de forma dinámica.
Con toda su premeditación y toda su planificación.

¿Qué se puede ganar con esta _improvisación_? Frescura, apariencia de sinceridad, apariencia de espontaneidad, etc. Todo dependerá de la sensación que se quiera causar.
Pero no hay que engañarse, una _improvisación_ sin los requisitos previos que indico es más bien un "salga el sol por donde quiera" con unas posibilidades de éxito dejadas totalmente al azar.

Un grupo de Jazz que improvisa en un club, ¿realmente improvisa o tira de su arsenal musical de una forma más libre?

Un día te puedes presentar delante de público sin la debida preparación y puede salirte bien, pero a la larga y casi diría que a la corta, te puedes arrepentir.
Planificar no significa cuadricular la creatividad, significa preparar las condiciones adecuadas para que tenga rienda suelta. Una buena planificación, incluso de la improvisación, da unos resultados extraordinarios. Al menos es mi experiencia.

----------

